
Use FreedomBox running open source software to regain control of your privacy - dredmorbius
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2019/04/how-to-use-a-freedombox-to-regain-control-of-your-online-privacy/
======
bradknowles
Man, I need me one of them “Etherned“ cords.

Way too many neds running around that need to be properly ethered.

;)

